# Having owership of FTS and EMA



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the first time that the share price of FTS is above EMA that i can remember without looking at charts

Will pick up some EMA maybe today


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Big fan of both FTS and EMA. Want to eventually own a >1000 shares of each for cash flow.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

I own both. I'm thinking about adding to EMA, I think it's better value than FTS at present.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Pricing of FTS relative to EMA has no meaningful relationship because of share float changes over time. It's the valuation metrics that matter, e.g. P/E, P/B, ROE, EPS, etc.

https://finance.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:FTS

https://finance.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:EMA


----------

